# Gtechniq or Gyeon?



## Chris424 (Dec 5, 2007)

I used Gtechniq CSL + EXO and was really impressed with the results about 4 years ago on my previous car.

It's time to apply a ceramic to my new car but I'm stuck between CSL + EXO or trying something new like Gyeon Q2 - Syncro Kit?

What would you recommend?


----------



## The Guz (Jan 27, 2019)

Get Gtechniq. I was disappointed with the performance of Syncro. It is great but Skin fades around 5-6 months and after that it is rather blah.


----------



## grunty-motor (Aug 11, 2016)

I had Gtechniq black + EVO 2 professionally installed to the focus 4year ago. Still working very well

I then self installed CSL + V3 on another car....never had really good results and nowhere near as good as the EVO2 on longevity.

I put syncro on the BMW at XMAS. Easier to work with and super hydrophobic....snow foam struggles to stick to it! Out the box, it is rather good.

but, i do hear a lot about the longevity of skin....so its getting a cover of cure every 3 or 4 washes. Only done 2k miles since so cant really comment on longevity.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2020)

CQuartz 

The wife’s car has geyon synchro and while skin is amazingly hydrophobic perhaps the best I’ve seen, as the previous poster stated it just didn’t last. 4 months and it was done.

I’ve not tried gtechniq to be fair, but CQuartz has been so durable and simple I can’t see going with any other coating.


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

I put Gyeon Pure on mt BMW 225Xe in Sept 2018. I have just done a full decontaminate and the beading is still tight and impressive. I did a top coat of Carpro Essence Plus. Like new now.
I have used a number of products from the Gtechniq range too over the years and have been equally impressed, so it really is a difficult choice.


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

Carbon Collective!


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Gtech gear is great,it is providing better result from Gyeon's coatings.

Why don't you try Kamikaze Miyabi?it's so easy to apply and perform beautifly well.

Polish Angel Cosmic V2 is a very good coating also.


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

I'm still deciding on a coating to use as a base. I've a few ideas: CSL or Cquartz UK 3.0 is the most likely but may price up/investigate others such as KK Miyabi or Cosmic V2. I still need to read up. Instead of using a topper such as Gliss or Exo, I'm probably going to use a more frequent spray-on topper such as KK Overcoat or PA Cosmic Spritz.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

c87reed said:


> I'm still deciding on a coating to use as a base. I've a few ideas: CSL or Cquartz UK 3.0 is the most likely but may price up/investigate others such as KK Miyabi or Cosmic V2. I still need to read up. Instead of using a topper such as Gliss or Exo, I'm probably going to use a more frequent spray-on topper such as KK Overcoat or PA Cosmic Spritz.


Huge Polish Angel fan but haven't seen any report of Cosmic V2 being durable (it's chemical resistance was beaten by a <£10 Turtle Wax sealant on a test by Brian @ Apex Detail) and the fact it's being replaced by the Cosmic Spritz/Primer Spritz combo says everything.

Durability TBC - I am running a long term test on it if interested.

Link to Esoteric explanation below:





In terms of more traditional 2/3/4 year coatings, Kamikaze are next on my list to try. I don't get on with the new version (V4) of Exo... had it on my car twice, soon to be a third time and never performed well or lasted. If you were concerned about Syncro fading you could always top it with Cancoat... much better performing and durable than Pure.

Best of luck with whatever you choose.


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

atbalfour said:


> Huge Polish Angel fan but haven't seen any report of Cosmic V2 being durable (it's chemical resistance was beaten by a <£10 Turtle Wax sealant on a test by Brian @ Apex Detail) and the fact it's being replaced by the Cosmic Spritz/Primer Spritz combo says everything.
> 
> In terms of more traditional 2/3/4 year coatings, Kamikaze are next on my list to try. I don't get on with the new version (V4) of Exo... had it on my car twice, soon to be a third time and never performed well or lasted. If you were concerned about Syncro fading you could always top it with Cancoat... much better performing and durable than Pure.
> 
> Best of luck with whatever you choose.


Still got a bit of reading up on threads. :thumb: Budgetplan's was great overview that I found on another site somewhere.

I'm intrigued by the Spritz and primer combo in terms of the hardness as I'm wanting a touch of scratch resistance for softer paint. On PA it says 'creates a thick layer of hardness'. It doesn't say how hard though, not that I take much notice of the pencil or mohs measures. I'm happy to apply frequently for an easy process.

I'm certainly not going to be going for a combo of KK coatings as that will just cost a lot more than I could warrant spending. Miyabi alone is £85 with a durability of 18-24 months. Which is a bit on the short side for something that would then need polishing off and then recoating.

Hopefully get something ordered soon so that I can get it on during lockdown.


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

I'm currently running carbon collective platinum paint and Oracle thoroughly impressed so far. Next steps for me will be to try either carbon collectives pro ranges, miyabi and ISM or PA Primer + cosmic spritz 

Topper I'm using on the carbon collective range is their Q.D. after every other wash and the hybrid spray sealent every now and again. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

c87reed said:


> Still got a bit of reading up on threads. :thumb: Budgetplan's was great overview that I found on another site somewhere.
> 
> I'm intrigued by the Spritz and primer combo in terms of the hardness as I'm wanting a touch of scratch resistance for softer paint. On PA it says 'creates a thick layer of hardness'. It doesn't say how hard though, not that I take much notice of the pencil or mohs measures. I'm happy to apply frequently for an easy process.
> 
> ...


Re. hardness, not too sure, they don't put a 9H grading on it like some of their other product lines, not to say it doesn't have that, I just haven't seen it advertised. I think the 2 selling points for me are that if the durability claims are accurate, it will be the easiest coating to apply bar none, with no towel wasteage and so much working time there are next to no risk of high spots. Secondly the ability to top your coating with the same maintenance product (Cosmic Spritz, no Primer) - not possible with something like Syncro, not practical or cost effective with something like Exo.

Ha. As modest as he is BudgetPlan1 will probably admit that he has unmatched first hand experience of coating performance. I've no doubt he'll be along soon to give you some advice.


----------



## leeandfay (May 2, 2017)

I used the Gyeon Syncro kit on the wife’s car from new in August 2019. I have the contract at the dealership so detailed it myself. Full hit as well, perfect prep work and applied the kit.

I got 4 months from skin.

I’m going to strip it all off and will go in another direction. More than likely go for GTech. All I have on my X3///M is a layer of GTech C2 V3 which is fine and doing fine but I feel like I need to give that some oomf so I’m going old school. My new pot of Z Vintage should be here soon from Tim and the guys at CYC (kid at Christmas much :lol: )


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

leeandfay said:


> I used the Gyeon Syncro kit on the wife's car from new in August 2019. I have the contract at the dealership so detailed it myself. Full hit as well, perfect prep work and applied the kit.
> 
> I got 4 months from skin.
> 
> I'm going to strip it all off and will go in another direction. More than likely go for GTech. All I have on my X3///M is a layer of GTech C2 V3 which is fine and doing fine but I feel like I need to give that some oomf so I'm going old school. My new pot of Z Vintage should be here soon from Tim and the guys at CYC (kid at Christmas much  )


Just because Skin has faded doesn't mean your coating has failed though.. Mohs is meant to be an excellent base product - is there any reason you want to strip it?


----------



## leeandfay (May 2, 2017)

I know that. I have been detailing professionally for 20 years or more and sold coatings etc. I want more from a system I paid 100 quid for. There are better products out there and there’s a little too much hype that I bought into. Personal preference I suppose but I see better results from other coatings over this short time period and for me I think pure is poor (poet and didn’t know it)

But as we all know it’s personal choice and so many variables we have to go with what we work with


----------



## The Guz (Jan 27, 2019)

c87reed said:


> I'm still deciding on a coating to use as a base. I've a few ideas: CSL or Cquartz UK 3.0 is the most likely but may price up/investigate others such as KK Miyabi or Cosmic V2. I still need to read up. Instead of using a topper such as Gliss or Exo, I'm probably going to use a more frequent spray-on topper such as KK Overcoat or PA Cosmic Spritz.


You will enjoy Cquartz UK 3.0 more than CSL. It has better overall performance.


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Given the current situation I'd be buying something made in the UK, assuming it's of roughly equal quality and results.

Just a thought. Each to their own.

Andy.


----------

